# deactivated for 4.5/no feedback given



## Michael Louca (Feb 24, 2015)

why do they do this? I never got to see any comments? I was consistently improving and taking almost all calls. I spend close to 1000 on new tires, cleaning, details, water, gum.

what the heck? this is highly unethical.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Uber did not offer you a class to get back in the game?


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Michael Louca said:


> why do they do this? I never got to see any comments? I was consistently improving and taking almost all calls. I spend close to 1000 on new tires, cleaning, details, water, gum.
> 
> what the heck? this is highly unethical.


POST # 1 /Michael Louca : Aren't the para-
meters for Deactivation
part of the Contract you agreed to?

You have the Corporate HQ at 1455 
Market Street. Go there and wring
Travis' neck!


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Maybe the pax didn't like the flavor of gum you offered them.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

How long did you have that before they deactivated?


----------



## Michael Louca (Feb 24, 2015)

at first it was 4.6 then became 4.7. I just find it ridiculous given the rating sysem and the multitude of variables like surge, time of day, the stat system has no merit and each pax can have different interpretation. personally I think a 4 is a good score since you can't give half stars. also had different scores for on app and site


----------



## Michael Louca (Feb 24, 2015)

it's just complete bullshit. half the time the app tells you to go the wrong way or go to wrong place. and never was I ever given any constructive feedback. just a a meaningless trainging where they said don't use the app and don't tell them what's ethnic group you are in. unreal and terrible.very shady stuff.


----------



## Michael Louca (Feb 24, 2015)

I took the class and it was a 3rd party and none of the information was factual or research based. it was just story telling and anecdotal. and does a 4.5 vs 4.6 really constitute a meaningful difference if you are working on a wide variety of locations (San Jose to san sf) and different times (surge). I am going to ask to be reimbursed for $2000. they may be able to legally get away with it, but if there tactics are exposed people will respond negatively. customers will not want to be part of something so grossly misleading or exploitive. and what's to stop a competitor jumping in my car and intentionally sabatoging me?


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

So you took the class and got deactivated. How many total rides did you give?


----------



## Michael Louca (Feb 24, 2015)

I think like 500 or so


----------



## Michael Louca (Feb 24, 2015)

30% of people I drive are drunk or friend of the passenger. I have ride across sf and it was surge so it cost 63 bucks oh course she is not happy. it would have been 80 if I did not know shortcuts. and the way they don't show you results or make them accessible is a huge red flag they are not legit.


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

No feedback???
How about having a 4.5 rating from your pax as feedback?


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Try Lyft?


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

"taking almost all calls"

You didn't know to only accept 4.8 and above pax.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Michael Louca said:


> 30% of people I drive are drunk or friend of the passenger. I have ride across sf and it was surge so it cost 63 bucks oh course she is not happy. it would have been 80 if I did not know shortcuts. and the way they don't show you results or make them accessible is a huge red flag they are not legit.


POST # 11 / Michael Louca : Bison DOES
notice that You've
been a UPNF Member for 2 months
now. Pity that you haven't spent
more time Reading about #[F]Uber.

Be sure to File Your Small Claims Law-
suit paperwork with HQ at their Travis
Tower at 1455 Market St. right there in
Your Hometown of San Francisco.

According to Ex-CSR and UPNF Member
Jon djjjoe theseTechnoScofflaws sit up
and Take Notice of Any Lawsuit. Once
filed UPNF Members can guide you to
Friendly Media that would Happy to
Tell Your Story.


----------



## anOzzieUber (Oct 31, 2014)

Michael Louca said:


> 30% of people I drive are drunk


And there is your problem, if you are in ratings danger, stop working the drunk shifts until you get your rating to a safe level. I do agree though the rating system sucks, but driving drunks around when your at the cusp of being deactivated is asking for trouble.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

It is a twisted metric, so don't bust a nut trying to figure it out. You are rated on a scale of 1 through 5 but judged on a strange scale of 10ths from a range of 4.5 to 5. They don't match up well, they reflect much different degrees of sensitivity, and the first scale is skewed to favor those with a mind to punish as a result. It is unethical for the reason that it is meant to enable control by way of fear. This may be one of the more noble ways to fail out of Uber High, as a freshman with a 4.5.

You would be harder pressed to find an example of Uber policy or practice that is actually ethical. You've got a new set of tires, a trunk of bubble gum..... All things considered, this is not the worst thing that could have happened, and it happened quickly before you beat the crap out of your car or worse.

What you may want to do is make yourself aware of some of the other concerns a typical Uber driver faces or fights on a daily basis. Be aware of the issues and keep them filed in your mind somewhere they will be at your disposal but wont drive you crazy. Sooner rather than later, someone you know is going to be thinking about driving for Uber. It wont be your responsibility to talk them out of doing it, but you will have the opportunity to deflate unrealistic expectations or point out Uber obfuscations. There is value in that.

That may bring you some satisfaction. Peace and good luck.


----------



## Michael Louca (Feb 24, 2015)

as a someone who does surveys for a living, getting a score of 4.5 out of 5 stars in indication that I was doing well. the majority of scores were 5, and I would imagine over 90% were 4 or above. there are no labels on the scales but the typical Likert scale used in most surveys would suggest one can interpret 4 to "very good", and 5 as "excellent". 3 would likely be interpreted as average.

I got no specific feedback about what was the issue. the comments I did get had nothing to do with me. if you look at the lyft system they at least give you an indication that it's related to cleanliness, navigation, etc. 

why doesn't uber show you the scores or comments? why do the score differ from App to website? why don't they do a key drivers analysis? why is there a lag between when survey is submitted and when they calculate overall score? one reason: the data, data collections system, and personnel are incredibly flawed and not willing to put in effort to do a good job. 

the inability of Uber to apply their ratings effectively is what problem is. not my my reluctance to custom select who I give rides to. 
I have a limited time to make money.

the only reason uber utilizes and applies scale the way they they do is they lack the skills to do it correctly. they are too lazy and cheap to put in the effort to understand their own business. 

they act like they are such perfectionists. bs- it's a bunch of arrogant 20 something's looking down at a group they know can't fight back and needs the money. they have money to build infrastructure for training and research but spend it elsewhere. why advertise you can work when you want and drive any car you want if you are actually being assessed on those things. I am essentially required to buy water, candy, cause if I don't I may get a 4.


----------



## anOzzieUber (Oct 31, 2014)

Michael Louca said:


> as a someone who does surveys for a living, getting a score of 4.5 out of 5 stars in indication that I was doing well. the majority of scores were 5, and I would imagine over 90% were 4 or above. there are no labels on the scales but the typical Likert scale would suggest one can interpret 4 to "very good", and 5 as "excellent". 3 would likely be interpreted as average.
> 
> I got no specific feedback about what was the issue. if you look at the lyft system they at least give you an indication that it's related to cleanliness, navigation. why doesn't uber show you the scores or comments? why do the score differ from App to website? why don't they do a key drivers analysis? why is there a lag between when survey is submitted and then calculate in overall score? one reason: the data, data collections system, and personnel are incredibly flawed.
> 
> ...


I've spoken to Uber about ratings, they have the ability if you request it, to show you every single rating you received along with ever single piece of feedback you've received. I would request this information.

The rating system sucks, but if their system shows that say 90% of drivers can manage 4.6 or higher and you can't manager 4.6 or higher, well then you are clearly not doing something right - or as you mentioned, you are picking up the wrong type of pax who rate badly - the drunks!


----------



## UBERxGc (Feb 8, 2015)

They only do that when they have more drivers than they need so they don't give a damn about you or how much you need them! I swear I knew someone who had a 3.5 here and was still driving until he got in an accident, then they temporarily deactivated him but he decided not to drive again. Another guy has a 4.2 and he is proud of it. He actually thought it was a good rating (so definitely not even a warning yet) and I did not want to be break it to him so I was like: yeah, not bad mate!


----------



## anOzzieUber (Oct 31, 2014)

UBERxGc said:


> They only do that when they have more drivers than they need so they don't give a damn about you or how much you need them! I swear I knew someone who had a 3.5 here and was still driving until he got in an accident, then they temporarily deactivated him but he decided not to drive again. Another guy has a 4.2 and he is proud of it. He actually thought it was a good rating (so definitely not even a warning yet) and I did not want to be break it to him so I was like: yeah, not bad mate!


So judging by the thread you posted in the Australian cities threads - you now know:

1. Someone who has written off his car and another car while driving for Uber
2. One who had a 3.5 and decided not to drive again after an accident (same as point 1?)
3. One who was 4.2 and thought he was doing a good job.

Uber is not rocket science. The rating system sucks, but it's not hard really to maintain a 4.6 or higher.

I don''t want to say the people you know are shit house drivers/in-experience at providing good service but I will go ahead and say they are probably shit house drivers/in-experienced at providing good service.


----------



## UBERxGc (Feb 8, 2015)

anOzzieUber I only know one personally. Yes, he is shit. 
I know it is so easy to be above 4.6 especially here in Australia. The point of my post is that Uber don't care about the drivers nor the passengers. If they need someone who clearly shouldn't be driving, they will let them drive to get them more money. Once they don't need a bunch of drivers, they will fire them without having a second thought.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Michael Louca said:


> I took the class and it was a 3rd party and none of the information was factual or research based. it was just story telling and anecdotal. and does a 4.5 vs 4.6 really constitute a meaningful difference if you are working on a wide variety of locations (San Jose to san sf) and different times (surge). I am going to ask to be reimbursed for $2000. they may be able to legally get away with it, but if there tactics are exposed people will respond negatively. customers will not want to be part of something so grossly misleading or exploitive. and what's to stop a competitor jumping in my car and intentionally sabatoging me?


I'm so disappointed to learn of this. The Uber driver rating system is statistically flawed and produces no meaningful results. Uber is aware of this and I am working very hard to get this changed. I'm educating Uber Corporate on the basics of valid statistical design.


----------



## Michael Louca (Feb 24, 2015)

exactly: it's arbitrary. and one of the reasons uber supposedly exists is to help drunk drivers get home safely. it's punishing a emergency doctor on having a calm demeanor. compared to let's say a pediatric doctor he may be in way more stressful
situations. it's just lack of effort and disregard for driver welfare. you can take shots at my supposed driving but 4.5 of 5 would indicate a strong performance. putting it on a curve does not make it more legit especially with the myriad of factors. I go through periods where I got 7-8 5s in a row. I did absolutely nothing different. nothing.


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

I'm not rated in my job, but I can tell what your problem is. You're not canceling problem pax.

Pin in wrong place? Cancel

Pax not ready within 5 min? Cancel

Ping more than 5 min away? Cancel.

These are all signs of a problem pax. Don't let them rate you.


----------



## JLA (Mar 26, 2015)

Michael Louca said:


> exactly: it's arbitrary. and one of the reasons uber supposedly exists is to help drunk drivers get home safely. it's punishing a emergency doctor on having a calm demeanor. compared to let's say a pediatric doctor he may be in way more stressful
> situations. it's just lack of effort and disregard for driver welfare. you can take shots at my supposed driving but 4.5 of 5 would indicate a strong performance. putting it on a curve does not make it more legit especially with the myriad of factors. I go through periods where I got 7-8 5s in a row. I did absolutely nothing different. nothing.


You're an "independent contractor" according to Fuber. Fancy name for we get to fire you at any time for any reason without having to explain why. Keeps the drivers in constant fear and helps Ubers PR game.

I just drove past another recruitment center set up today in Burbank with 20 people in line ready to get into the game. It's unreal. I've never seen a company that puts that much effort into recruiting. It's like 80% of their business model. I guess when you have zero overhead it's easy to fire people left and right and hire scores more. They have no skin in the game. None.

I hope the drivers win their court case concerning them being employees which they are. The system they have set up is immoral and abusive.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

JLA said:


> You're an "independent contractor" according to Fuber. Fancy name for we get to fire you at any time for any reason with so much as a why. Keeps the drivers in constant fear and helps Ubers PR game.
> 
> I just drove past another recruitment center set up today in Burbank with 20 people in line ready to get into the game. It's unreal. I've never seen a company that puts that much effort into recruiting. It's like 80% of their business model. I guess when you have zero overhead it's easy to fire people left and right and hire scores more. They have no skin in the game. None.
> 
> I hope the drivers win their court case concerning them being employees which they are. The system they have set up is immoral and abusive.


 It's like they have the eamwaybola virus.


----------



## Michael Louca (Feb 24, 2015)

look at the comment I got. it has nothing to do with me.

4.59★
DRIVER RATINGUnfortunately, your driver rating last week was *below average*.
*RIDER FEEDBACK*
On the bright side, you received *81* five-star reviews out of 112 rated trips in the past two weeks. We wanted to share what some of these riders had to say.

"My uper has already dropped me off! Why did you garge me $19'and some chafe for ride that never happened"


----------



## Michael Louca (Feb 24, 2015)

I never cancelled any trip based on rider rating and gave all but 3 out 500 a 5 star. one of those guys assualted me. I refused to play game and looks like I lost. but to be honest I don't know if being selective would have worked.


----------



## Michael Louca (Feb 24, 2015)

maybe i should be taxi driver?


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Michael Louca said:


> I never cancelled any trip based on rider rating and gave all but 3 out 500 a 5 star. one of those guys assualted me. I refused to play game and looks like I lost. but to be honest I don't know if being selective would have worked.


I rate all my paxs 5 stars. But I don't accept pings from paxs under 4.7. I don't need the aggravation. Besides, that's what newbs are for.


----------



## Michael Louca (Feb 24, 2015)

I guess my thinking was that I would somehow be punished for doing that. it's just a shame and seems like they are just creating environment of fear and intentional ignorance. 

that is, they play "dumb" so that they can't be directly blamed for anything. and it's fairly clear from the minute you pick some people up they have some sort of agenda against uber.

it's just seems particularly odd how hands off they are with everything, even the training. if they are so concerned about customer experience why would they outsource that? why not create better environment to improve learning, share knowledge, and incorporate feedback. the only thing I ever hear was water, water, water...


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Michael Louca said:


> I guess my thinking was that I would somehow be punished for doing that. it's just a shame and seems like they are just creating environment of fear and intentional ignorance.
> 
> that is, they play "dumb" so that they can't be directly blamed for anything. and it's fairly clear from the minute you pick some people up they have some sort of agenda against uber.
> 
> it's just seems particularly odd how hands off they are with everything, even the training. if they are so concerned about customer experience why would they outsource that? why not create better environment to improve learning, share knowledge, and incorporate feedback. the only thing I ever hear was water, water, water...


I have dealt with Uber on a number of issues. Uber talks a good game about valuing drivers. In reality, however, Uber doesn't give a fiddler's flying **** about drivers. Expendability of labor is a cornerstone of the Uber model.


----------



## JLA (Mar 26, 2015)

Michael Louca said:


> look at the comment I got. it has nothing to do with me.
> 
> 4.59★
> DRIVER RATINGUnfortunately, your driver rating last week was *below average*.
> ...


Judging by their language skills they sound like a real genius. More then likely another cheap asshole trying to justify getting out of a charge. This is Fubers typical kind of trash err..customer now. Why take the bus anymore when I can ride in style and I get to abuse my driver to boot.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> I'm so disappointed to learn of this. The Uber driver rating system is statistically flawed and produces no meaningful results. Uber is aware of this and I am working very hard to get this changed. I'm educating Uber Corporate on the basics of valid statistical design.


How is the existing system bad for Uber - cost-benefit analysis please? Compare the cost of on boarding a new driver to sifting through each and every driver that is deactivated. I think their current system, "take a class", shows Uber which drivers have incentive and which ones don't care, and costs the company nothing. A good driver would be able to pass the written test very easily, get reinstated and Uber On. It is only a $50 class. Pay to play. It's just a system, so throw your self righteous indignation away and just include the $50 as a cost of doing business. Chill out, play with your dog and Uber on ...

Am I the only driver on here aside from Michael Louca who's actually been deactivated and reinstated?


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

ReviTULize said:


> No feedback???
> How about having a 4.5 rating from your pax as feedback?


You're missing the point, Rev:
The driver works the SURGES...
and those passengers always down-rate the driver because of the cost -
even though the driver has no control over the fare.

THAT is the fallacy of the rating system:
Drivers are down-rated for things over which they have no control - and Uber has ALL control. And that is part of why Uber is being sued for classifying drivers as Independent Contractors.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

anOzzieUber said:


> The rating system sucks, but it's not hard really to maintain a 4.6 or higher.


File that nonsense under "SPEAK FOR YOURSELF"

In my market, it would be IMPOSSIBLE to maintain a 4.6 or higher if ALL you drive are SURGES and DRUNK HOURS.
And I suspect that's true in all markets.

To get realistic ratings, you have to drive normal, sober passengers
(people you can talk to during the ride and explain the rating system to).

*Someone already said this above, but if you're going to work the surges and drunk hours, make sure to also work normal hours in order to keep your driver rating up.*


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Michael Louca said:


> why do they do this? I never got to see any comments? I was consistently improving and taking almost all calls. I spend close to 1000 on new tires, cleaning, details, water, gum. what the heck? this is highly unethical.


IF you want to continue driving Uber, start showing up at EVERY open office hours in your city. Talk tot he Uber reps, let them get to know you - you get to know them. Make it personal. They'll find a way for you to be reactivated.

If you DON'T want to drive Uber anymore, then PLEASE file a small claim in court - the max allowed (probably around $5,000 in SF?) for lost wages. You'll lose that claim, but you'll make some noise and can bring attention to the problems with the rating system being tied to Uber's own driver incentives to drive bad passengers.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> File that nonsense under "SPEAK FOR YOURSELF"
> 
> In my market, it would be IMPOSSIBLE to maintain a 4.6 or higher if ALL you drive are SURGES and DRUNK HOURS.
> And I suspect that's true in all markets.
> ...


That's why I always tell people to start with normal hours non surge for the first month or so then go after the surges. Get at least 100 rides with minimal surge then do what you want. I get quite a bit of surges and my rating seems stuck at 4.85 even after doing mainly surges.


----------



## MikeB (Dec 2, 2014)

Shit gig for a ****ed up company. Thankless hard work without any satisfaction. Don't regret it. As the saying goes: "Everything God does is to the better".


----------



## Sweet Ping (Jan 20, 2015)

Michael Louca said:


> as a someone who does surveys for a living, getting a score of 4.5 out of 5 stars in indication that I was doing well. the majority of scores were 5, and I would imagine over 90% were 4 or above. there are no labels on the scales but the typical Likert scale used in most surveys would suggest one can interpret 4 to "very good", and 5 as "excellent". 3 would likely be interpreted as average.
> 
> I got no specific feedback about what was the issue. the comments I did get had nothing to do with me. if you look at the lyft system they at least give you an indication that it's related to cleanliness, navigation, etc.
> 
> ...


Can you give us a link to where to get that survey job?


----------



## Sweet Ping (Jan 20, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> I'm so disappointed to learn of this. The Uber driver rating system is statistically flawed and produces no meaningful results. Uber is aware of this and I am working very hard to get this changed. I'm educating Uber Corporate on the basics of valid statistical design.


What's ypur lyft score?
Show it to uber manager


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> How is the existing system bad for Uber - cost-benefit analysis please? Compare the cost of on boarding a new driver to sifting through each and every driver that is deactivated. I think their current system, "take a class", shows Uber which drivers have incentive and which ones don't care, and costs the company nothing. A good driver would be able to pass the written test very easily, get reinstated and Uber On. It is only a $50 class. Pay to play. It's just a system, so throw your self righteous indignation away and just include the $50 as a cost of doing business. Chill out, play with your dog and Uber on ...
> 
> Am I the only driver on here who's actually been deactivated and reinstated?


To be entirely honest, I still don't understand how a driver manages to get deactivated in the first place. With the exception of one drunken peckerwood three weeks ago, I am in my 15th week of straight 5-star ratings. Evidently my parameters for accepting pings are valid, at least in terms of ratings and profitability.

And for the record, I don't do that whole righteous indignation thing. It's so gauche. However, I do possess a deep understanding of statistics and valid scale design. That's what you're misperceiving as righteous indignation. Anything else I can clear up for you, Burb?

Glad to hear you got back on the road after catching the boot.


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> To be entirely honest, I still don't understand how a driver manages to get deactivated in the first place. With the exception of one drunken peckerwood three weeks ago, I am in my 15th week of straight 5-star ratings. Evidently my parameters for accepting pings are valid, at least in terms of ratings and profitability.


The OP gave the reason for his low rating, he just didn't realize it:



Michael Louca said:


> ...taking almost all calls....


Even in the taxi world taking all calls is a killer. Selectivity is your friend.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> The OP gave the reason for his low rating, he just didn't realize it:
> 
> Even in the taxi world taking all calls is a killer. Selectivity is your friend.


I'm wondering how Sacto Burbs got the deactivation hook.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

Lost .25 yesterday and likely to lose .25 today, I'm sure I'll be seeing the boot. Apparently based on my point loss uber doesn't like you booting pukers or alcohol smugglers.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Sweet Ping said:


> What's ypur lyft score?
> Show it to uber manager


I did. It was 4.8. They still told me to take the class.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> To be entirely honest, I still don't understand how a driver manages to get deactivated in the first place. With the exception of one drunken peckerwood three weeks ago, I am in my 15th week of straight 5-star ratings. Evidently my parameters for accepting pings are valid, at least in terms of ratings and profitability.
> 
> And for the record, I don't do that whole righteous indignation thing. It's so gauche. However, I do possess a deep understanding of statistics and valid scale design. That's what you're misperceiving as righteous indignation. Anything else I can clear up for you, Burb?
> 
> Glad to hear you got back on the road after catching the boot.


I have had 5 "drunken peckerwood" pax in one night. I work some afternoons/rush hours and when it surges there I can commiserate with the pax and explain that I think the surges are unfair very often but that even a 2.0 surge in our market is cheaper than a cab. And I can tell then how the surge can hurt the driver rating. Most don't know and will sometimes say they feel bad that they have in the past 4 *d a driver for any reason. I tell them if a driver is so bad they should be fired give them a 1. But otherwise 5 and not one daytime sober rider has disagreed.

But you CANNOT have that same discussion with drunk dirtbags. And they won't remember 3 days later when they rate you.

There are decent guarantees in Houston on Friday and Saturday night and for those cherry picking riders is not possible. If you need the ride you can't cancel because someone is a 4.5 or takes 6 mins to come out. Ratings WILL suffer and it's beyond the driver's control. My rating goes up during the week and down on the weekend. I'm at 4.83 but if I only worked Friday and Saturday night it would be 4.7. I have a fairly new car.

I can see how you could fall below 4.6 at least in Houston. Especially if you have a vehicle not as new because that makes a difference also.


----------



## J.J. Smith (Sep 26, 2014)

Michael Louca said:


> why do they do this? I never got to see any comments? I was consistently improving and taking almost all calls. I spend close to 1000 on new tires, cleaning, details, water, gum.
> 
> what the heck? this is highly unethical.


I drove a passenger the other day that told me that he recently had an Uber driver with a 3.2 rating; he understood why the low rating by the way she drove and could hardly wait for the ride to end. Why is someone like that still driving and a 4.5 is deactivated? Beats me.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> I'm wondering how Sacto Burbs got the deactivation hook.


I was a 4.6 and got two 4.4 weeks in a row. We are talking maybe 15 rides total those 2 weeks - 4.6 is a 92% approval rating. but you're clearly trying to blame the victim. -- except I do not think of myself as a victim, just someone who got a $50 fine for some unknown reason. The week after that, driving in San Francisco and the bay area only, I had a 4.85 after 19 trips rated and Uber refused to consider them. Am i whining? No, I took the class and I'm back in business, except of course my car's bodywork hasn't been done yet so I'm not risking taking passengers.

The claim that deactivation means being fired is completely bogus, it means you're on probation.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> I was a 4.6 and got two 4.4 weeks in a row. We are talking maybe 15 rides total those 2 weeks - 4.6 is a 92% approval rating. but you're clearly trying to blame the victim. -- except I do not think of myself as a victim, just someone who got a $50 fine for some unknown reason. The week after that, driving in San Francisco and the bay area only, I had a 4.85 after 19 trips rated and Uber refused to consider them. Am i whining? No, I took the class and I'm back in business, except of course my car's bodywork hasn't been done yet so I'm not risking taking passengers.
> 
> The claim that deactivation means being fired is completely bogus, it means you're on probation.


I'm not blaming the victim or anyone else. I just don't understand how a driver drops below 4.8.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> I just don't understand how a driver drops below 4.8.


HUH?

also, im confused
the OP was deactactivated
paid to take a course
and was deactivated again?


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> I'm not blaming the victim or anyone else. I just don't understand how a driver drops below 4.8.


Smug, self satisfied teachers pet.  There is a poll on here showing about a third of the drivers are 4.7-4.8. You clearly don't take enough Uber rides yourself or you would've met some of us


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> Smug, self satisfied teachers pet.  There is a poll on here showing about a third of the drivers are 4.7-4.8. You clearly don't take enough Uber rides yourself or you would've met some of us


There's nothing smug sbout failing to understand. You used the wrong adjective.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> . That's what you're misperceiving as righteous indignation. Anything else I can clear up for you, Burb
> .


*Self Righteous *indignation is reserved for those of us who are getting bad ratings, not the gods in the desert such as your estimable self.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> *Self Righteous *indignation is reserved for those of us who are getting bad ratings, not the gods in the desert such as your estimable self.


Yeah, I don't do indignation either. So gauche.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> There's nothing smug sbout failing to understand. You used the wrong adjective.


i just don't understand why everyone doesn't win the Nobel prize&#8230; I just don't understand how anybody can't cook a five course meal and have all the food hot and cold at the right times&#8230; I just don't understand how someone who drives defensively could ever get into an accident ... I can go on ... smug is the correct word.

Your comments are preceded by your statement that you have a 4.8 rating and a string of 5*.

www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/*smug*
having or showing the annoying quality of people who feel very pleased or satisfied with their abilities, achievements, etc.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> I just don't understand why everyone doesn't win the Nobel prize&#8230; I just don't understand how anybody can't cook a five course meal and have all the food hot and cold at the right times&#8230; I just don't understand how someone who drives defensively could ever get into an accident ... I can go on ... smug is the correct word.
> 
> Your comments are preceded by your statement that you have a 4.8 rating and a string of 5*.
> 
> ...


Your humorous comments are appreciated, but I still don't understand how in this job a driver goes to a rating low enough to get deactivated. Do you take all pings or are you more selective?


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

First, do you drive UberX?


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> First, do you drive UberX?


Of course!


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Do you spend gobs of time successfully making sure you never pick up a passenger who is going to give you a low rating ?


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Update: I get it. You are playing at being Socrates. How cruel, pretending you don't understand so that you can investigate the moral underpinnings of the predicament of a poor soul like myself and force a question and answer session to expose the flaws in my thinking. On a Saturday? Really? Have you no shame?


----------



## Michael Louca (Feb 24, 2015)

some reasons potential reasons why I may have only a 4.5 out 5. as opposed to 4.6 to 4.8.

-my car is 2010 and has lived through two kids
-sf drivers are very demanding and tend to be in huge hurry. if you don't take the perfect route that hits all the timed green lights they act like toddlers.
-surge impacts pricing immensely. the same ride can range from $11 to $64; it's likely the rider will not be in a great mood and want to express. 
-often the rider is drunk, occasionally they are passed out. they may not remember ride or be beligerant. 
-there are huge construction projects going on in sf. many seemingly easy routes are difficult.
-I rely of uber navigation system that more often than not leads me to route the rider thinks is stupid, even if it's not.
-I am ethnic looking. and you know how that goes.
-I drive safe.
-I do take well over 95% of call cause I thought we were supposed to. I have read forums where people get deactivated for low acceptance.
-there are people in sf who ride uber who clearly hate uber. and thus would have no issue giving people bad scores.
-I am by no means perfect. and if you go by the normal usage and labels of 5 point survey scales a typical labeling would be _:

"very satisfied,"
"satisfied," 
"neither satisfied nor dissatisfied," "dissatisfied," 
"very dissatisfied_

a rating of 4.5 would not really be meaningfully different than 4.6. often people will report the percentage of top 2 box. that is what I have done when I did this type of analysis for very large company who took customer experience very seriously. unlike uber who only pretend.

my main point was that deactivating me without actually giving me any concrete feedback or showing me the scores was just laziness. I asked over email on several occasions to see scores. moreover, on no occasion did any of my weekly updates have any negative comments about me. and often my score was between 4.5 to 4.7.

I went to training, had water(which someone threw at me during trip)-uber had no response or follow-up, gum, aux, made conversation when I could.

I don't believe you "don't understand" unless you are really bad at math. we are talking a decimal point or two. non response, basic day to day shit could all clearly explain the small variation. I suspect your trying to be smug in cutesy way.

it's not a valid or fair measurement system in anyway shape or form. often there are clearly lags or miscalculations in the numbers. my app number is quite different than regular number.

the fact that they don't give you the number of missing values and/0r actual frequency of scores indicates they are 1) hiding errors; 2) hiding deliberate fudging of data; 3) not capable of producing simple tabular output that is very standard anywhere; and/or 4) they don't give a flying ****yty **** about my or any drivers welfare.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

deactivation would be an inadvertent act of mercy on Ubers part.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> Do you spend gobs of time successfully making sure you never pick up a passenger who is going to give you a low rating ?


Well, I do make liberal use of my ******bag filter, if that's what you mean. But not gobs of time - a few seconds per ping.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> Update: I get it. You are playing at being Socrates. How cruel, pretending you don't understand so that you can investigate the moral underpinnings of the predicament of a poor soul like myself and force a question and answer session to expose the flaws in my thinking. On a Saturday? Really? Have you no shame?


You give me far too much credit. I'm just trying to figure out how your ratings got where they did.


----------



## Michael Louca (Feb 24, 2015)

Yes. I realize it sucks. And they have the right to do what they want. they are under no obligation to "partner" with me.

But I also have the right to do what I want.
they are lousy partners and coerce drivers into spending significant money on upkeep of car, water, candy, being responsive to ride requests. I was very polite. and I even kept relatively quite when some skinhead drunk assaulted me.

I went to their(3rd party) $50 training and the advice I got was don't use Uber App for navigation, don't talk politics, don't use cologne, shower/use non-fragrance deodorant, no rap music, and don't tell people what ethnic group you are in (great advice actually for us that are not peachy colored).

they operate in the margins. And trumpet ambiguity when any issues comes up. They advertise themselves all over as a transportation solutions and a great opportunity to make money. yet privately, when it comes to contractors, support, training, legal issues, costs all of a sudden they are all of a sudden a tech company who does not have the ability to pick up phone.

I want at least $2000 back for the new tires, water, gum, car washes, detailing, training, etc. that is fair.

I think given the lack of transparency with measurement system, the lack of statistical and face validity of their 5 star system non labeled measurement system, I am more than deserving of this.

I would have been happy to respond to any legitimate piece of feedback. but the only actual comment I got in those emails was a client saying he got charged when he shouldn't have. nothing to do with me. i asked for feedback. and they basically told me "it's not apparent your meeting service levels." with no additional communication or response to questions like what can I improve on. the fact is they don't know and it's likely there are numerous errors in the calculations.

and the fact that their rating system deems me with my lowly 4.5 less capable than kidnappers, rapists, guys who steal from their pickups, a guy who ran over a dude on a bike, etc....tells me it's not so perfect and or probably worse.

this has significant impact on my life and I'm sure others. things don't get fixed unless you systemically address them


----------



## Pascal O. (Sep 23, 2014)

Michael Louca said:


> why do they do this? I never got to see any comments? I was consistently improving and taking almost all calls. I spend close to 1000 on new tires, cleaning, details, water, gum.
> 
> what the heck? this is highly unethical.


Glad to hear. One less driver on the road to worry about competing with.

Best of luck...


----------



## Michael Louca (Feb 24, 2015)

there you go. I probaby gave this fellow uber guy a ride and he was annoyed he wasn't making his $45 per hour. capitalism at its best.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Pascal O. said:


> Glad to hear. One less driver on the road to worry about competing with.
> 
> Best of luck...


Well that's kind is a shitty outlook, you will agree.


----------



## Pascal O. (Sep 23, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> Well that's kind is a shitty outlook, you will agree.


Just being honest...

Market is too saturated as is. Deactivations help weed out those that aren't worthy of Uber's slave like ownership & monarchy.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Pascal O. said:


> Just being honest...
> 
> Market is too saturated as is. Deactivations help weed out those that aren't worthy of Uber's slave like ownership & monarchy.


Are you sure_ worthy_ is the adjective you want to use?


----------



## Michael Louca (Feb 24, 2015)

"almost beat up by a skinhead, had waterbottle thrown at you"; that was just one guy during one ride.

oddly enough I was in Cupertino. actually the vast majority of Pax I had were enjoyable experiences. hence, I like the job.

I think your right in some sense that I will be probably be safer and better off physically/mentally if I am not doing the night shift; that is, I will be less likely be assualted by an intoxicated person or killed by drunk driver. but I got stuff to do in the day. I am not certain day is always better than night. I wish there was robust analysis that Uber would share.

but context matters. imagine if you penalized emergency room doctors for getting stressed, or penalized garbage men for not smelling nice. everything has context and it needs to be incorporated into measurement system.

when i worked at company x, we did a lot of business in China, Brazil, etc and there a lot of fraud and crime. and guess what? the customer satisfaction scores were lower.

I do however disagree in principle that Uber is not at all liable at all/responsible for anything.

they certainly do not have to "partner" with me, but there was implicit understanding vis a vis the purported measurement system, the ads which trumpet diversity, and profitable/flexible arrangement, that we would be treated and assessed fairly.

I need to make a living and this was a somewhat decent way for me to make ends meet temporarily. With the cost and yet to be taken out taxes this was a very suspect endeavor and I will go out on a limb and say there is some intentional ignorance and really an inability/lack of desire to accurately understand and measure the customer experience.

It's very clear to me Uber made out very well; that is, I gave over 500 or so rides with probably over 95% 4/5. I paid for gas, water, etc.

I totally get the more they become involved the more the more they are at risk in terms of liabilty. but IMHO this is a somewhat unsustainable situation, especially with insurance and safety issues. something will eventually change and i believe it will get fixed.

perhaps there needs to be another party that trains and measures. instead of spending zillions on silly radio ads and churning through people, why not invest in training, infrastructure, safety, bottled water, subsidizing car cleaning/maintenance, yada, yada, rape prevention. this is the time when Uber and others are evolving and responding to pressure. so now is time to speak.

i am a decent driver with no collisions in the last 20+ years, no felonies or violent background, and like everyone else in economy looking to keep the family afloat.this was good opportunity and I feel it's worth the effort to stir things up a little.

btw, i have enjoyed hearing everyone's input. actually interesting intellectual debate. I will finish this post with learnings i had yesterday when chatting with an uber driver/rider yesterday on Facebook.

she very courageously and honestly admitted that she regularly cancels requests because of the race/ethnic background and gender of driver. is this understandable? of course it is. she was a very nice looking blonde women in her 20s or 30s. hmmmm......

anyway, asked her what her non-preferred demographics were. *she replied, quite directly, that she did not like Asians because they smelled like fish and were horrible drivers. *

that may or may not be true. evidently, in her part of country, that's the way it is. it's not a stretch to think she is going to find a way to selectively weed out Asians with her rating system. that's her perogative.

but this is the USA and there are many non fishy Asians out there. and they need non-fishy jobs. so the natural reaction is for them to not perceive the system as fair. it's all about perspective and trying to create a system that does not have systemic biases in it.

in my perfect world I would have only attractive 20 something blond intelligent skinny women be my uber drivers. and also my wife. but that system is not what's going to maximize the desired outcomes of safe/efficient travel, and overall customer experience.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Michael Louca said:


> "almost beat up by a skinhead, had waterbottle thrown at you"; that was just one guy during one ride.
> 
> oddly enough I was in Cupertino. actually the vast majority of Pax I had were enjoyable experiences. hence, I like the job.
> 
> ...


Excellent post. As a driver, I can honestly say that the system works better for me when I screen riders and follow my rules about what I will and won't do. Admittedly, my rules do not benefit Uber terribly well but that's not my problem.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> You give me far too much credit. I'm just trying to figure out how your ratings got where they did.


And you have no idea how arrogant and condescending you sound Decent people do not look at someone who is in the gutter and say, Jiminy Cricket I do not understand how you possibly could've gotten so ****ed up.


----------



## Michael Louca (Feb 24, 2015)

*from a statistical perspective I am sure there is restricted range and linearity/non-linearity with respect to the variable x (mean stars) and whatever variable y is (e.g., safety, revenue generation, likelihood to repeat ubering). *

*there needs to some business external validity to the stars. what do the starts supposedly predict. if you truncate/fire all the low scores do you really still have a valid measure. does 4.7 driver actually do anything better other than 4.6 driver obtain stars. or is driver just gaming system. *

*a common example people use to explain this phenomenon is SAT/GMAT score and graduation rate, future income, etc. if you look at the total population of high school students and future income you would find fairly strong correlation. but if you looked at just people with SAT scores of 1300 and above, you will likely find the correlation is far far weaker and thus a less reliable measure. *

from a behavioral economics perspective desert driver is just doing what is rational to him. but is does that ultimately help uber or customer. I think. it's up to uber to create a system which reinforces the right behavior. it might of made sense for me to invest $100 every week on being an asshole passenger and just dole out 1 and 2 stars, provoke a driver into trying to kill me, and make some false reports smelly drivers.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> And you have no idea how arrogant and condescending you sound Decent people do not look at someone who is in the gutter and say, Jiminy Cricket I do not understand how you possibly could've gotten so ****ed up.


So, how did your rating get that low?


----------



## Pascal O. (Sep 23, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> Are you sure_ worthy_ is the adjective you want to use?


Ofcourse there is some sarcasm in the statement I just made but in essence less drivers on the road means better for the rest of us.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

Michael Louca said:


> why do they do this? I never got to see any comments? I was consistently improving and taking almost all calls. I spend close to 1000 on new tires, cleaning, details, water, gum.
> 
> what the heck? this is highly unethical.


Apparently you suck at driving. That's why you got deactivated.

There's plenty of drivers that haven't been deactivated

What I see are a bunch of excuses why you deserve to be on the system. But they're just a bunch of excuses

If uber didn't have enough drivers above 4.5 you would stay on the system. The fact is uber doesn't need drivers below 4.6.

Sorry brother. There's something wrong and it isn't uber.

Has nothing to do with tires, gum, water or whatever else you want to state to keep you active on the uber system.

At 4.5 there must be enough people complaining to pull you off the system.

You can cry on here all you want, it's not going to change a thing. Uber doesn't want you. On to the next platform

Yeah I can be harsh, but there are plenty of drivers that are much higher than a 4.5. Especially with 500 rides under your belt.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> You're missing the point, Rev:
> The driver works the SURGES...
> and those passengers always down-rate the driver because of the cost -
> even though the driver has no control over the fare.
> ...


If the surge is the problem, then common sense, don't work the surge until your rating comes back up.

Pretty ****in stupid if you know what the issue is yet you keep doing it

Then I have to agree with uber. You deserve to be deactivated because you know what the issue is and you continue to do it. Yeah your not cut out for the job because you're too stupid to change things up and improve your rating to keep the job

Next.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

MikeB said:


> Thankless hard work without any satisfaction.


If driving Uber is "Thankless hard work", then you're doing it wrong.
Everyone will have some lousy rides... but if the majority of them are without satisfaction (I'm not talking $) and are thankless, then Uber isn't working well in your market for you - or you aren't working well in your market for Uber.

As far as 'hard work' - you have to be kidding.
The only person I can ever imagine saying that is someone who has never done any really hard work.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Optimus Uber said:


> Apparently you suck at driving. That's why you got deactivated.
> 
> There's plenty of drivers that haven't been deactivated
> 
> ...


I'm still trying to figure out how drivers ever go below 4.8. Yes, the rating system is horribly flawed and is statistically invalid. But I don't know what drivers are doing to get lower than 4.8. How does that happen, exactly?


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Michael Louca said:


> some reasons potential reasons why I may have only a 4.5 out 5. as opposed to 4.6 to 4.8.
> 
> -my car is 2010 and has lived through two kids
> -sf drivers are very demanding and tend to be in huge hurry. if you don't take the perfect route that hits all the timed green lights they act like toddlers.
> ...


Taking all pings isn't a good strategy for high ratings from paxs. I'm selective about what I accept and I'm in my 15th week of straight 5-star ratings, but with a single 3 star several weeks ago when I told a party of 5 they couldn't ride with me.


----------



## Michael Louca (Feb 24, 2015)

Optimus Uber your such a bad ass tough guy. I should be more like you: not sucking, awesome at driving and not makeing a bunch of excuses for myself.

that's so Uber. just like the Germans.

and with that big red and blue truck you must kick everybody's ass with that harsh, in your face attitude. thanks for really helping understand the truth of the situation.

I see now how it is. I wish I had a big truck, high Uber score, and tiny penis just like you Optimus.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

Michael Louca said:


> Optimus Uber your such a bad ass tough guy. I should be more like you: not sucking, awesome at driving and not makeing a bunch of excuses for myself.
> 
> that's so Uber. just like the Germans.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the recognition. Now back to your hole. Apply for Lyft.


----------



## Michael Louca (Feb 24, 2015)

where do you drive desert driver? maybe you are just the most incredible driver ever. like I have mentioned, I have not seen one comment that mentioned anything about me directly and nobody at Uber felt they needed to make any effort to help. as Optimus Big Red/Blue Truck points out. they have enough awesome Uber drivers without lowly me. so why even bother..


----------



## Michael Louca (Feb 24, 2015)

what hole is that big truck guy?


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> I'm still trying to figure out how drivers ever go below 4.8. Yes, the rating system is horribly flawed and is statistically invalid. But I don't know what drivers are doing to get lower than 4.8. How does that happen, exactly?


Well Desert Driver I dropped from a 4.91 to a 4.75 overnight. It seems even though I put two people on the curb yesterday for legitimate reasons uber still counted their ratings. Then there's the pax I'm almost certain rated me low because she text me at midnight asking for a free ride because she paid 3x surge in her way to Coachella and felt it was too much 9 hours later. Granted that's my 7 day rating, but it's the rating that shows on the rider app. My 30 and 365 day rating is a solid 4.91.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Beur said:


> Well Desert Driver I dropped from a 4.91 to a 4.75 overnight. It seems even though I put two people on the curb yesterday for legitimate reasons uber still counted their ratings. Then there's the pax I'm almost certain rated me low because she text me at midnight asking for a free ride because she paid 3x surge in her way to Coachella and felt it was too much 9 hours later. Granted that's my 7 day rating, but it's the rating that shows on the rider app. My 30 and 365 day rating is a solid 4.91.


4.91...well done!


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Michael Louca said:


> where do you drive desert driver? maybe you are just the most incredible driver ever. like I have mentioned, I have not seen one comment that mentioned anything about me directly and nobody at Uber felt they needed to make any effort to help. as Optimus Big Red/Blue Truck points out. they have enough awesome Uber drivers without lowly me. so why even bother..


I drive in the desert. We have a huge population of Uber drivers here.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Uber best practices for safety, high ratings, and profit maximization.


Never pick up a pax with a rating lower than 4.7. (Jesus, how hard is it not to be a 5-star pax?)
Never respond to a ping more than 10 minutes away.
If you're traveling, never respond to a ping behind you.
When you arrive at pickup location and pax is not present, DO NOT call or text the pax. Start a stop watch after you hit ARRIVED, and cancel at 5:01, then move on.
For the love of God, NEVER had out gum, candy, mints, water, etc. to paxs. There is no upside, it costs you money, and it creates more mess for you to clean up.
If a pax leaves something behind in your car. DO NOT make the effort to return it. If you follow Uber's rules it'll actually cost you money and time to return it. If the pax needs it back, he/she will track you down through Uber. When that happens you can negotiate an appropriate fee to return to item.


----------



## Michael Louca (Feb 24, 2015)

stupid question--but which desert? I am originally an east coast guy. i am not interested in denigrating your accomplishments. I am sure your are fantastic. but there could be a million reasons why the driving environment is different. for example, is there a lot of traffic in desert? one way streets? big red/blue trucks?


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

Michael Louca said:


> what hole is that big truck guy?


The hole that says uber kicked you to the curb.

According to the post you know what the issue was, yet you continued to do it

You deserve to be deactivated because your ignorant.

Instead of changing what you're doing to fix it you continue to do the same thing

Ignorant.

You don't want to hear the truth. You just come on here to have people take your side and sympathize with you.

So if someone doesn't agree with you they have a small penis?

Good come back.

There is a difference between me and you. My account on uber is still active because I'm not ignorant enough not to learn from my mistakes

Hope that satisfies your inquiry, Question mark guy.

How appropriate that the default avatar is a question mark.

It matches with all of your post. You are clueless what it takes to keep an active account on uber.

You should use a scooby doo avatar. Ruh-roh, uber kicked me to the curb and I know why but I didn't do anything to change it.

But hopefully I can get a gaggle of drivers on my side here and that will make me feel better

Your mama don't work here, so crying like a child isn't going to fix your situation. Time to grow up and take ownership of your dysfunctions.

You got deactivated because you suck at what you do.

Hope that is simple enough for you to understand.

It isn't about, gum, mints, candy, water or tires

You just aren't qualified to do the job. To get deactivated from uber it's not one complaint. Like you said over 500 rides. So are 500 people wrong about how shitty of a driver you are?

Quit making it everyone else's fault. Just take ownership and move on. It's apparent you haven't been able to figure out the real reason you suck, so evidentially this job isn't for you.

Next


----------



## Michael Louca (Feb 24, 2015)

ok-thanks for those tips. honestly, i violated everyone if those tenants almost as a rule .

--I accept rides regardless of score.
--I got about 25% of pings over 10 min.
--I always call or text. and I have never left any rider. the longest I have waited was 7-8 minutes.
--I drove from San Jose to San Fran to return an iPhone. I got $30 tip.
--water and candy were part of my arsenal. I agree there is no upside. but was getting into spirit of things. everybody here keeps suggesting water,water, water...


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

Michael Louca said:


> what hole is that big truck guy?


Here's your avatar


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

Michael Louca said:


> ok-thanks for those tips. honestly, i violated everyone if those tenants almost as a rule .
> 
> --I accept rides regardless of score.
> --I got about 25% of pings over 10 min.
> ...


At least now you have realized. You suck at the job. Admitting were the issue lies is the first step in fixing it.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Michael Louca said:


> stupid question--but which desert? I am originally an east coast guy. i am not interested in denigrating your accomplishments. I am sure your are fantastic. but there could be a million reasons why the driving environment is different. for example, is there a lot of traffic in desert? one way streets? big red/blue trucks?


AZ


----------



## Michael Louca (Feb 24, 2015)

are you a real person?

where did I say it was everybody's fault? I repeatedly said I do not know where the issue was cause i got no feedback.

I find you telling me I sucked at my job cause i got a 4.5 vs 4.7 rather aggressive and oddly personal. hence i retaliated with the penis size joke. it was actually the big truck with the agressive attitude that made it seem like you might be overcompensating for something. maybe you should read posts from beginning and see how the conversation/discussion evolves.

if the only way to survive is to game the system, as opposed to making a genuine effort to do a good job than super duper Uber is not for me. feel free to not participate in discussion. not everyone has awesome big truck like you.

do I know you from some past life? or do you just get your jollies insulting random people. I pointed a number of times I never claimed to be perfect and was very open to feedback on improving.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

Michael Louca said:


> are you a real person?
> 
> where did I say it was everybody's fault? I repeatedly said I do not know where the issue was cause i got no feedback.
> 
> ...


I'm not sure what you are going to get out of this post? You're deactivated. So you just keep running at the mouth with something that you can't change.

You want help, but help with what? You've been deactivated.

I understand your come back of an attack on an avatar and penis size. Because you couldn't intelligently defend your position with all of your rambling. it is pointless at this juncture to figure out how to remedy a situation that can't be fixed.

So you try and divert the attention somewhere else, trying to fix your ignorant posts. Let's talk crap about my picture, let's talk crap about my penis. Yeah that will make you that much smarter. Great, more pointless posting.

You should've been asking for help when you were at 4.7. Better yet you could've already found all this information on this forum as it has already been posted numerous times

Instead you come on here and ask the same things that have been answered numerous times.

I don't get this entire post. You've been deactivated but are looking for help.

How is anyone going to help you? The only one that can put you back on the system is uber. You should be emailing them

like I stated before. You suck at the job. I know the truth hurts. But if you wanted to keep the job you should've been looking for help before you got deactivated.

Life is about being proactive not reactive.

Your so childish you actually put a similar avatar on your profile as mine. This is what kids do, not adults. If this is normal behavior for you now I know why uber kicked your ass to the curb. You're an ignorant child


----------



## Michael Louca (Feb 24, 2015)

look man feel free to not be part of my posts. I got plenty of useful info. and I will likely use it when/if I drive for another company.

is there a reason you are so concerned I am "running my mouth". there have been close to a 100 or so responses and lots of decent discussion. go back to page 1 and read all my ignorant posts.

you seem to be really confident that i sucked at my job. obviously i am relatively new so i was asking a questions.

the overly aggressive attitude and telling a stranger that he sucked without context is odd. do you work for uber? this is a forum. isn't the purpose to discuss issues. maybe if you read some of the posts you would something more to say to than "you suck". 

next...


----------



## Michael Louca (Feb 24, 2015)

it's just kinda weird your being so direct. the conversation has been going strong for a few days. it's as if know something. why do you care so much about this thread? there are many just like it.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

I am a 4.8 driver on Lyft. I am a 4.6 driver on Uber. I do not suck at driving, obviously, or I would be rated low on Lyft. My last week on Uber I had a 4.85 rating out of 20 trips.

Both Michael Louca and I stayed well within the 80% acceptance and 90% cancel rate because we thought if we didn't we would get deactivated by Uber.

So far, there is nothing but anecdotal evidence to state that this fact is not true.

Driving is clearly not the reason I was deactivated.

And the reason you have high ratings is because you cherry pick, not because you are better drivers.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

You learned the easy way, we learned the hard way, but both Michael Louca and I took the class and are now able to drive again. For a $50 investment, and a few hours, we're back in business.

I would venture that he has a lot more money in his pocket than a lot of you guys, even with his low rating, because he's doing more surges in a market that's $1.30 a mile. I would suggest that if they reset our ratings to 5, now, we could easily maintain a 4.7 average, but as everybody knows once you have settled into a rating after 500 rides there's virtually no way out, up or down.

Inexplicably, there are some on this board that cannot understand how the vast majority of drivers are at a 4.7 rating. I call that willful ignorance

I really miss that decent human being, chi1cabby.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

4.91 rating. Last weeks pay statement. Done saying you suck.

I can back my statements up, can you??

Yeah, nothing special about what I do. Guess I just have a better understanding of the job and passengers expectations

I guess you're right. I don't understand the 4.7 and lower. Makes no sense to me. Maybe that's why I come off the way I do. I have never experienced a rating that low. Can't imagine what one has to do get down there 

I am starting to understand. In case uber let's you back on the platform you want to know how to sustain a descent rating. This is a dime and a dream thread.

Good luck to you. I wish you the best.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

LAndreas said:


> Optimus Uber
> Michael Louca
> 
> Slow night, guys? Cause it looks like everyone else was busy driving or doing something else Sat night..
> ...


I don't work weekend nights. I wouldn't put my car through that abuse nor put my ranking through that abuse.

Was just catching up on different forums and replying to intelligent threads and those that aren't so much so.

I leave the weekend nights for the weekend warriors that come out of the woodwork. They can have it. Not worth the risk.


----------



## newsboy559 (Oct 14, 2014)

Michael Louca said:


> it's just complete bullshit. half the time the app tells you to go the wrong way or go to wrong place. and never was I ever given any constructive feedback. just a a meaningless trainging where they said don't use the app and don't tell them what's ethnic group you are in. unreal and terrible.very shady stuff.


I get what you're sayin, and all... And I agree that Uber is a shady, shady company. However, based on your explanation of making a lot of won't turns and having to rely on a map or an app, driving people for hire is probably not the best job for you. You need to know your city like the back of your hand. Of course, nobody can know every nook and cranny of every city, but if your making won't turns a lot, you shouldn't be out there.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Optimus Uber You drive UberX right? How many hours on that pay stub? Thanks.


----------



## newsboy559 (Oct 14, 2014)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> File that nonsense under "SPEAK FOR YOURSELF"
> 
> In my market, it would be IMPOSSIBLE to maintain a 4.6 or higher if ALL you drive are SURGES and DRUNK HOURS.
> And I suspect that's true in all markets.
> ...


I only drive bar patrol. Weekend nights. Surge and drunks. That's where the money is. I carry a 4.88 overall average over 6 months.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

newsboy559 said:


> I only drive bar patrol. Weekend nights. Surge and drunks. That's where the money is. I carry a 4.88 overall average over 6 months.


That really good for doing the drunks. I stopped the drunks and now I'm at 4.91. They screw up your rating because the get pissed the next morning about the surge ride home. Props to you, that's a good rank for driving around the drunkards.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

newsboy559 said:


> I only drive bar patrol. Weekend nights. Surge and drunks. That's where the money is.


 That's not where the money is here... evenings, yes. After 1AM - nope.
People going out to party/drink are always in a great mood and usually sober enough to remember how to behave in public - and to tip.
2AM Drunks, not so much.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> If you're traveling, never respond to a ping behind you.


That is a bandage on the symptom, rather than the cure.
The GPS and Uber system LAG behind in time... it's not REAL TIME...
it can be 30 seconds off or more off - and that results in ride requests sent to you that are too far away.
It's not a system problem - and it's not an Uber problem...
it's a DRIVER problem:
If you're traveling, the system is going to send you pings from where you WERE, not where you are or where you're headed.

*GO OFFLINE until you get where (or near where) you're going*.
*poof* - problem solved - and FAR fewer requests from too far away.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

I missed the action


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Michael Louca and Optimus Uber -

You're both engaging in the very behavior that makes forum participation laughable. And, yes, we're laughing at you. You're engaging in name-calling and ad hominem attacks. We all know you'd never address one another in such a fashion if you were having a discussion in a Starbucks, so why behave like faux tough guys while hiding behind a cable modem? Anybody can behave like a peckerwood from behind a keyboard. Think about taking a higher road and comporting yourselves as intelligent, educated, civilized individuals. At the end of the day, you'll feel better about yourselves than you do after behaving like angry fourth graders on the playground at recess.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

20yearsdriving said:


> I missed the action


These two blokes are carrying on like two children fighting over a broken toy. I'm wondering when one of them will say, "My dad's tougher than your dad."


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> Michael Louca and Optimus Uber -
> 
> You're both engaging in the very behavior that makes forum participation laughable. And, yes, we're laughing at you. You're engaging in name-calling and ad hominem attacks. We all know you'd never address one another in such a fashion if you were having a discussion in a Starbucks, so why behave like faux tough guys while hiding behind a cable modem? Anybody can behave like a peckerwood from behind a keyboard. Think about taking a higher road and comporting yourselves as intelligent, educated, civilized individuals. At the end of the day, you'll feel better about yourselves than you do after behaving like angry fourth graders on the playground at recess.


A bit rough but much needed discussion


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

20yearsdriving said:


> A bit rough but much needed discussion


Rough? Shoot! I was going for honest and pragmatic.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> These two bloke are carrying on like two children fighting over a broken toy. I'm wondering when one of them will say, "My dad's tougher than your dad."


10-4


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

Sacto Burbs said:


> Update: I get it. You are playing at being Socrates. How cruel, pretending you don't understand so that you can investigate the moral underpinnings of the predicament of a poor soul like myself and force a question and answer session to expose the flaws in my thinking. On a Saturday? Really? Have you no shame?


You are so one of my favorite people on here!


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Kalee said:


> You are so one of my favorite people on here!


I second that sentiment! I love Sacto Burbs. Very thoughtful forum member.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Optimus Uber said:


> 4.91 rating. Last weeks pay statement. Done saying you suck.
> 
> I can back my statements up, can you??
> 
> ...


*Do you drive UberX* ? How many hours did you drive for that money?


----------



## Praxeology (Mar 7, 2015)

Michael Louca, I can commiserate as I am stuck in the same boat. Actually, I am really confused by Uber's rating system for the Partners as my lifetime 365 day rating stands at a 4.68 but the rating listed on my profile and phone is 4.59, not a huge difference, but still an inexplicable one. Repeated weeks of higher ratings above that average have not caused that number to budge an inch.

Many of the suggestions offered here by experienced Uber Partners are, with all due respect to them, completely untenable if you are doing this with any regularity, particularly if you work guarantees or the weekend shift where 90% acceptance rate is not only expected but required. One decline can flush an hour's work, or in the case of the recent weekend guarantees, _several_ hours work down the drain.

I don't know what is hurting my ratings so badly. I have gotten lost a few times following the nav and that is completely on me. My car is vacuumed almost daily and on bad days _twice_ daily. I dress semi-professionally and not in shorts and flip-flops. The most recent conclusion I'm forced to observe is my driving style and I am a very conscientious driver so this irks me.

Contacting Uber as was recommended to me by my friend has proven to be a complete waste of time. I got the canned response about how the rating is based on cleanliness, professionalism and city knowledge. I'm not falling down significantly on any of those three so what on earth is the problem? They never said, and they probably never will. Here is hoping I don't get deactivated.


----------



## Praxeology (Mar 7, 2015)

Michael Louca said:


> at first it was 4.6 then became 4.7. I just find it ridiculous given the rating sysem and the multitude of variables like surge, time of day, the stat system has no merit and each pax can have different interpretation. personally I think a 4 is a good score since you can't give half stars. also had different scores for on app and site


Seriously. 4.6 is an over 90% rating, yet Uber considers that a cause for punitive action. I don't care if the statistical median is significantly above that, what with so many NUbers who have taken a few joy rides and gotten automatic 5 stars. Try working the weekends with regularity and hold onto that precious 5 stars, or the rush hour crowd who can be quite caustic and picky.


----------



## Michael Louca (Feb 24, 2015)

*
"Try working the weekends with regularity and holdonto that precious 5 stars, or the rush hour crowd who can be quite caustic and picky."*

I don't want to put down anyone's high score. 
but people up here have high expectations and

I do not know sf like the back of my hand. but I was making strong progress.

perhaps I reacted silly to the random guy with the truck telling me i suck at my job but it was crass, inaccurate, and not particularly helpful.

there was nothing about the tone of the conversation that was suggesting I was blaming everyone else or making excuse. There are clear differences in the populations and people answer surveys differently. working in the desert sounds a lot different than racing down Mission, the needing to loop around all these one way streets.

whatever, I am not part Uber so you don't have to deal with my horrible post. taking my big truck and going home.


----------



## Michael Louca (Feb 24, 2015)

and the basic truth is that no one legit keep would keep the results from you. no one. 

insult me all you want. but the numbers on many ocaasions lagged, or were not matched correctly. There was a stretch of 40 rides where I had 4.8 average and my overall average did not budge.


----------



## Praxeology (Mar 7, 2015)

Michael Louca said:


> and the basic truth is that no one legit keep would keep the results from you. no one.
> 
> insult me all you want. but the numbers on many ocaasions lagged, or were not matched correctly. There was a stretch of 40 rides where I had 4.8 average and my overall average did not budge.


Exact same experience here. I'm watching it like a hawk over the next week and if I continue to post above my average for ratings without a change, I'm going to start hounding the local Uber office daily, not like that will make much of a difference. Maybe my friend who works for the Dallas Morning News would like to hear from me....


----------



## Praxeology (Mar 7, 2015)

Michael Louca said:


> perhaps I reacted silly to the random guy with the truck telling me i suck at my job but it was crass, inaccurate, and not particularly helpful.


No reason to apologize for your responses in my view, as future rapist, I mean, truck driver obviously only wanted to stroke his own ego at the expense of yours, probably overcompensating as you aptly said. Just because he fancies trucks with flame jobs Rolling Coal doesn't make him a big man.

Don't Feed the Trolls


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Feed the Trolls ! They are funny. Better yet, bait the trolls.


----------



## Praxeology (Mar 7, 2015)

Sacto Burbs said:


> Feed the Trolls ! They are funny. Better yet, bait the trolls.


Flame the trolls! They taste better barbecued.


----------



## MikeB (Dec 2, 2014)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> If driving Uber is "Thankless hard work", then you're doing it wrong.
> Everyone will have some lousy rides... but if the majority of them are without satisfaction (I'm not talking $) and are thankless, then Uber isn't working well in your market for you - or you aren't working well in your market for Uber.
> 
> As far as 'hard work' - you have to be kidding.
> The only person I can ever imagine saying that is someone who has never done any really hard work.


First of all I'm not talking about myself. And I'm not doing this shit for a while now. So, quit putting the words in my mouth, if your unable to comprehend the contest of a sentence. Secondly, if you're driving for Uber and finding satisfaction in hauling around self-entitled pax who don't even consider you a human being, then this is your level. As the saying goes: "Everyone deserves his fate". Keep on driving for ****ing Uber and enjoy the shit cleaning after these pax. Apparently, it is a an easy work for you -haha!


----------



## UberDude2 (Nov 19, 2014)

This is off topic but I know I've seen that rig here before (the one in your profile ) I just can't remember where. Hmmmmm...


----------



## Praxeology (Mar 7, 2015)

UberDude2 said:


> This is off topic but I know I've seen that rig here before (the one in your profile ) I just can't remember where. Hmmmmm...


Pretty sure that's a Lambo, dude


----------



## Duane McCormick (Mar 13, 2015)

I had just emailed support about the rating system earlier today. A pax was actually asking his it works and he was very surprised to hear that a continuos 4.6 or so is the cut off point that Uber looks at.

Josh at Uber support says, "...the reason we don't have a lower benchmark is because we want quality people partnering with us. If we allowed the rating to be lower that would allow people who aren't doing a good job to continue partnering with us. As I understand that there are many concerns with this benchmark of a rating score, it is not up to be changed at this time...."

That is strictly how Josh responded to my inquiries. It is not currently my opinion nor will it ever be my opinion towards the rating system.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

MikeB said:


> First of all I'm not talking about myself.


If I cared, I'd be confused - since I quoted your words, from your post - and you never indicated anywhere in that post that you were talking about someone else... and I don't have a crystal ball here that can help me divine your unstated meaning.



> And I'm not doing this shit for a while now.


Doing what, exactly? Posting? Driving Uber? Speaking for someone else?



> So, quit putting the words in my mouth, if your unable to comprehend the contest of a sentence.


I didn't put any words in your mouth - I just quoted the words YOU put in your mouth.
What's your problem with that?



> Secondly, if you're driving for Uber and finding satisfaction in hauling around self-entitled pax who don't even consider you a human being, then this is your level.


Talk about putting words in someone's mouth!
Go ahead... QUOTE ME where said anything about "finding satisfaction in hauling around self-entitled pax..."



> Apparently, it is a an easy work for you


Uh, yeah... it is easy. VERY easy.
(So easy that some day in the not-so-distant-future a freakin' computer monitored by someone with a control panel 1,000 miles away is probably going to do it.)
"Easy", is not synonymous with 'happy', 'pleasant', 'profitable'.

If you don't like your words being quoted and commented on, then you have the choice not to say anything publicly.


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> AZ


Via Linda and Shea?


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> Via Linda and Shea?


That's my 'hood.


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> That's my 'hood.


Knew it. I used to work up there at night before I switched to the day shift. Good thing too, I was getting tired of dealing with the same drunks at 92nd st and the Dirty Dog every night.

Tell 'em I said hello.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> Knew it. I used to work up there at night before I switched to the day shift. Good thing too, I was getting tired of dealing with the same drunks at 92nd st and the Dirty Dog every night.
> 
> Tell 'em I said hello.


I like hanging out for the Old Town crowd, but I get pulled into the ******bag District owing to its close proximity.


----------



## newsboy559 (Oct 14, 2014)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> That's not where the money is here... evenings, yes. After 1AM - nope.
> People going out to party/drink are always in a great mood and usually sober enough to remember how to behave in public - and to tip.
> 2AM Drunks, not so much.


In this market, Uber is about 90% weekend bar patrol and nothing else. There is virtually no weekday daytime business. I've gone out a few times during weekdays and it was brutal. And the sad part about it is that Uber just refuses to do any sort of marketing to gain ridership. Instead, they continue to flood the city with clueless drivers who aimlessly drive around town wasting gas, time and money.


----------



## MikeB (Dec 2, 2014)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> If I cared, I'd be confused - since I quoted your words, from your post - and you never indicated anywhere in that post that you were talking about someone else... and I don't have a crystal ball here that can help me divine your unstated meaning.
> 
> Doing what, exactly? Posting? Driving Uber? Speaking for someone else?
> 
> ...


You just proven that you are complete moron. You need not to quote my posts anymore, nor ever reply. Just keep driving happy, easy Uber shit pax and count peanuts Travis throws your way, enjoy it.
Our conversation has run its course.
You're discharged. Uber on.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

MikeB said:


> You just proven that you are complete moron. You need not to quote my posts anymore, nor ever reply. Just keep driving happy, easy Uber shit pax and count peanuts Travis throws your way, enjoy it.
> Our conversation has run its course.
> You're discharged. Uber on.


About the only thing I've proven is that you've got a serious personality disorder.


----------



## UberXking (Oct 14, 2014)

I'd bet serious money you didn't get deactivated over a 4.5. Just the fact that you don't know exactly how many fares you had means you weren't serious about the job anyway.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

UberXking said:


> I'd bet serious money you didn't get deactivated over a 4.5. Just the fact that you don't know exactly how many fares you had means you weren't serious about the job anyway.


I'm not sure what constitutes 'serious' since according to Uber, the average driver drives just 14 hours/wk.
(Which makes sense if most drivers work 3-4 hours/day, 5 days a week - outside their 'real' job).


----------



## Michael Louca (Feb 24, 2015)

*


UberXking said:



I'd bet serious money you didn't get deactivated over a 4.5. Just the fact that you don't know exactly how many fares you had means you weren't serious about the job anyway.

Click to expand...

*I was quite serious about the job. I mentioned I had close to 500 or so fares. So your "Uber" like lazily derived, non-data driven, and incorrect assessment is just more meaningless negativity aimed at trying to steer the conversation away from very real issues that many have acknowledged.

here is message:

_Unfortunately, your Uber account has been permanently deactivated because your rating fell below our minimum requirement of 4.65.
Please understand that we only make these decisions after very careful consideration. 
_
*Seems like if it was carefully considered someone would have reached out to me before, during, or even after. After emailing 5 emails. I finally got a message with just a general statement. Never was I asked about any specific issue, or given feedback other than the scores. And the scores were clearly inaccurate, and/or not updated in real time. How do I know? Cause the App and dashboard have different mean scores yet the same number of fares. So something is off. Considering that my app score did not budge for a week despite a 4.59 score and over 100+ trips, there is clearly something up there. *
_
Hello Michael,

I appreciate your message. However, my hands are tied here. Due to repeated issues with trip and service quality, Uber Technologies is no longer able to partner with you.

Providing quality trips to our riders is extremely important to us; based on a substantial amount of ratings and feedback received in both the short term and longer term, it is not apparent that you are maintaining the level of quality we strive to provide.

We wish you the best of luck in your next endeavor._

I was an Uber fan too a little over a week ago. I had gotten over the initial deactivation, taken the weirdly useless course, spent considerable money detailing my car and providing the magical water bottles. Honestly, I was an Uber apologist too when I was pulling in the money. As a research guy, I had a very strong opinion on the very a clearly flawed measurement, data collection/reporting, and feedback system. But my thoughts were Uber was realtively well intentioned and not going to misuse the data.

Clearly I was wrong. Boo hoo for me. I will move on. But I also am going to find a way to get money back, and in the mean time going to better position myself for another ride-share role. This did not have to be a negative experience. The simplistic non-fact based attacks against me, and a few others here, like "I suck", or "I am a crybaby" are a perfect reflection on the tactics Uber uses "against" anyone who attempts to discuss anything. The only way to combat them is to get them out in the open.

I may not have a huge red and blue monster truck. But I can do my best to defend myself and educate others on clearly suspect business and communication tactics.

Note: you may be right about the 4.5 was not the reason. But I sure as hell don't know what it is. And no one made any effort to help.


----------



## Michael Louca (Feb 24, 2015)

and I may be one measly driver, but you know what they say about Karma


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Michael Louca said:


> I was quite serious about the job. I mentioned I had close to 500 or so fares. So your "Uber" like lazily derived, non-data driven, and incorrect assessment is just more meaningless negativity aimed at trying to steer the conversation away from very real issues that many have acknowledged.
> 
> here is message:
> 
> ...


I like how they talk about "our riders" yet claim they're not in the transportation business.


----------



## UberXking (Oct 14, 2014)

Michael Louca said:


> and I may be one measly driver, but you know what they say about Karma
> View attachment 6907


Let me clarify. You have to know exactly how many fares so you can figure your average fare. Set your daily goal and improve it. Among many other things like never buying tires etc etc etc


----------



## Michael Louca (Feb 24, 2015)

I see. I am married, two crazy kids, I consult/job search during the day. Uber was a great for me because I could sneak out of house when kids were asleep and make some money to make ends meet.

I really got the impression there was an opportunity for non-professional drivers to do well at the job. I believe there are many that did so. in one of the videos they made it seem like it was hard to get deactivated.

I am certain I was not perfect. and I was eager to improve so I worked a lot, tried to get to know the city at night when there was less traffic, etc. I had 2 rides early on where I made a "major" mistake with respect to route efficiency. both times it involved getting on one of the bridges to eastbay and not being able to get till the end. guilty. that is all on me.

i worked the Southbay, eastbay, and sf. always got people to airport on time, had great talks, received a 30 tip for driving from sj to sf to return a phone, and I often advocated for clients to reduce fare if something got messed up.

in a non predatory somewhat healthy work environment where you actually communicate with other human beings, I could have developed into a very valuable asset relatively shortly. I was not nearly as strategic or disciplined about managing my scores as you were. I sucked at that. Optimus blue red truck guy was right.

Why did people give bad scores? I am sure I am responsible for a few things that got me a 3 or 4. but I will never really know.

on a number of occasions the fare for the ride was extremely high because of traffic. if I was rider I would be pissed too if I had to pay $75 to cross town. but that is really difficult for me to control and also make profit.

there was a handful of assholes. that's life.

Many many times the pin or address was NOT anywhere near the rider. This often wasted my time and money. yes, I could have canceled rides like those but I naively thought my good natured customer experience attitude would pay off.

I worked very hard, am a very safe driver, I had a very high acceptance rate, clean, etc. I am not even sure how many surveys I actually had out of the 500 rides. it could have been 200 to 300, which would still would make the mean a relatively unstable and imprecise way to gauge effectiveness or assess performance.

that is why people often report the distribution of scores, or the mode/median. when you don't have labels on the scales this is especially important.

the overall point is people don't just arbitrarily apply survey/star ratings in that manner, especially in varying circumstances and situations. it's bad business and leads to poor decisions. it's laziness and it has nothing to do with high standards.

I am not disparaging the highs marks everyone gets. I am just saying if you advertise a work environment where you can work whenever you want, you don't need a special car, and you don't have to have experience then one may expect an environment where you have an opportunity to develop.

my honest opinion is Uber is not really evil per say. many of the people there are 20 something d-bags that look down on drivers but everywhere is like that. that's not really evil. it's more youthful ignorance. but it's still quite terrible doing business with them.

they are stuck in a situation that is very very difficult for them to manage and stay profitable. it may ultimately be impossible. if you look at what they actually do and provide, it's basically *nothing*. they don't train. the inspection is something Jiffy lube could do.

they don't analyze or report data well.

they don't manage or communicate with drivers. the weekly email i used to get was clearly automated and it was filled with errors or data not labeled correctly.

all the advice i have gotten from you all has been brilliant but it's all self taught. you all taught yourself. I suspect it's also very market specific.

in the brief interactions I have had with Lyft they are clearly more motivated as company to at make an effort to help and communicate.

they are clealry responding to a gap in service that Uber can't provide. even their rating system at least gives you a sense of what area you need to improve in.

I mean there is more information in these forums than anywhere on Uber. somebody should package it and sell it. some of these things are not so common sense.

Uber may not be evil but they conduct business with drivers in an immature and cavalier manner. their bad ass 14 year boy attitude also gives the impression to many that they don't take big issues very seriously: rider safety, driver safety, employment experience, communications with media and government officials.

they have built up so much ill will there seems to be several serious vigilante style movements that will do anything to stop them. There is clearly some faction of people that believe that Uber is so terrible they have justified to themselves that it's ok to make false rape, assault, and criminal complaints against drivers for the greater good of society. there is no way there are all these rapists drivers out there.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Michael Louca said:


> I see. I am married, two crazy kids, I consult/job search during the day. Uber was a great for me because I could sneak out of house when kids were asleep and make some money to make ends meet.
> 
> I really got the impression there was an opportunity for non-professional drivers to do well at the job. I believe there are many that did so. in one of the videos they made it seem like it was hard to get deactivated.
> 
> ...


Michael Louca - you've certainly gotten more than your fair share of abuse from Uber and from the peckerwoods on this site who'd rather berate, belittle, and insult than offer constructive comments. But in the final analysis, you're probably going to be better off not driving for Uber. The lack of insurance alone should be enough for you to heave a sigh of relief about not driving Uber any longer.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Michael Louca said:


> in the brief interactions I have had with Lyft they are clearly more motivated as company to at make an effort to help and communicate.


omg... don't make THAT mistake! 
LYFT is just as bad, if not worse at communication. 
They have far fewer CSR - and they are not trained as well and do not have the systems that Uber has. 
LYFT ownership may be much nicer, but their CSR and management team are at least as bad as Uber is for drivers.


----------



## djino (Mar 15, 2015)

Michael Louca : I feel your pain. I have only began driving for Uber (14 trips), and my rating has fell to 4.78. I think its due to the pax not realizing that they could enter my car from the back, but have difficulty with finding the door handle, and thus jump in the front instead (annoyed) as I describe here -> https://uberpeople.net/threads/rating-plummeting-due-to-nissan-juke.18768/

You are likely getting less than par ratings due to some stupid similar reason.

djino


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

MikeB said:


> You just proven that you are complete moron. You need not to quote my posts anymore, nor ever reply. Just keep driving happy, easy Uber shit pax and count peanuts Travis throws your way, enjoy it.
> Our conversation has run its course.
> You're discharged. Uber on.


Now now.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> These two blokes are carrying on like two children fighting over a broken toy. I'm wondering when one of them will say, "My dad's tougher than your dad."


 Sound like one of the more recent Frasier episodes "Your dad has been picking on my dad".


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> I am a 4.8 driver on Lyft. I am a 4.6 driver on Uber. I do not suck at driving, obviously, or I would be rated low on Lyft. My last week on Uber I had a 4.85 rating out of 20 trips.
> 
> Both Michael Louca and I stayed well within the 80% acceptance and 90% cancel rate because we thought if we didn't we would get deactivated by Uber.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> Rough? Shoot! I was going for honest and pragmatic.


 You're way ahead of me. I gotten a little bit beyond dishonestly and antagonistic. Reading some of neogeorgies scriptures has me heading in the right direction. I hope. Honest and pragmatic are still miles down the road for me.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Lidman said:


> You're way ahead of me. I gotten a little bit beyond dishonestly and antagonistic. Reading some of neogeorgies scriptures has me heading in the right direction. I hope. Honest and pragmatic are still miles down the road for me.


Stay true to the path, Grasshopper.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> Stay true to the path, Grasshopper.


 sounds like steven hydes zen speech to Jackie.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

I just submitted my info to SamsRide, read their blog and saw they've been receiving driver requests from around the country. Figured it wouldn't hurt to let them know theres an interested driver in Palm Springs.

And their base pricing is $0.50 more than über & less than a taxi. Per mile more than über and less than taxi, per minute is double über and less tha taxi, minimum fare is $2 more.

No surge pricing though which will probably keep the surge chasers away.

http://www.samsride.com


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Beur said:


> I just submitted my info to SamsRide, read their blog and saw they've been receiving driver requests from around the country. Figured it wouldn't hurt to let them know theres an interested driver in Palm Springs.
> 
> And their base pricing is $0.50 more than über & less than a taxi. Per mile more than über and less than taxi, per minute is double über and less tha taxi, minimum fare is $2 more.
> 
> ...


I love how they say "Please tip driver for quality service."

Is that so difficult, uber?

Wish they were here.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I love how they say "Please tip driver for quality service."
> 
> Is that so difficult, uber?
> 
> Wish they were here.


Is it difficult for Uber? No, apparently it's ****ing impossible!


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Huberis said:


> It is a twisted metric, so don't bust a nut trying to figure it out. You are rated on a scale of 1 through 5 but judged on a strange scale of 10ths from a range of 4.5 to 5. They don't match up well, they reflect much different degrees of sensitivity, and the first scale is skewed to favor those with a mind to punish as a result. It is unethical for the reason that it is meant to enable control by way of fear. This may be one of the more noble ways to fail out of Uber High, as a freshman with a 4.5.
> 
> You would be harder pressed to find an example of Uber policy or practice that is actually ethical. You've got a new set of tires, a trunk of bubble gum..... All things considered, this is not the worst thing that could have happened, and it happened quickly before you beat the crap out of your car or worse.
> 
> ...


The ratings system might be a little more feasible if you could rate someone in whole numbers and tenths. So if the rider it was a very good ride but not perfect they rate 4.8 or something. That would be the whole solution but definitely better then just rating from 1-5.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Lidman said:


> The ratings system might be a little more feasible if you could rate someone in whole numbers and tenths. So if the rider it was a very good ride but not perfect they rate 4.8 or something. That would be the whole solution but definitely better then just rating from 1-5.


Exactly, Lidman. You have just solved the problem of the interval scale / ordinal scale that I have been educating Uber CSRs on. There is a CSR I'm dealing with now who is trying to claim that interval data is the same as ordinal data. Or course his explanations are laughable and his lack of Statistics acumen is woefully absent. You, on the other hand, just solved the problem by suggesting that paxs rate drivers on the same ordinal scale that Uber uses to make keep/kill decisions.

Because 4.6 is the keep/kill threshold, a pax giving a 5-star rating just told Uber the driver is ****ing awesome. But when that same pax is a little grumpy later in the night and he rates that same driver 4-stars, he's just told Uber to fire that driver immediately. So, which is it - is he awesome or should he be fired immediately?

And this is the problem when Uber uses interval data to create an ordinal scale.

You, sir, move to the head of the class.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> Exactly, Lidman. You have just solved the problem of the interval scale / ordinal scale that I have been educating Uber CSRs on. There is a CSR I'm dealing with now who is trying to claim that interval data is the same as ordinal data. Or course his explanations are laughable and his lack of Statistics acumen is woefully absent. You, on the other hand, just solved the problem by suggesting that paxs rate drivers on the same ordinal scale that Uber uses to make keep/kill decisions.
> 
> Because 4.6 is the keep/kill threshold, a pax giving a 5-star rating just told Uber the driver is ****ing awesome. But when that same pax is a little grumpy later in the night and he rates that same driver 4-stars, he's just told Uber to fire that driver immediately. So, which is it - is he awesome or should he be fired immediately?
> 
> ...


I would have assumed the people who designed the rating system knew that from the get go. Is it about creating an objective metric or is it a tool to control people and keep them in line?


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Huberis said:


> I would have assumed the people who designed the rating system knew that from the get go. Is it about creating an objective metric or is it a tool to control people and keep them in line?


From the conversations I have had with Uber and the research I have performed, I would have to say it's the latter.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

I don't see how it could be anything but. It took work and thought come up with the cockimamie system.


----------



## Michael Louca (Feb 24, 2015)

I can't help but wonder what this guys score was.

I would say it's safe to say it was above 4.51, probably 4.6. so what is the predictive validity of these stars?

Uber Driver Allegedly Chases Down, Robs Passenger | NBC Bay Area http://www.nbcbayarea.com/news/loca...-Robs-Passenger-Early-Saturday-301463201.html via @nbcbayarea

Please let me live in fantasy world that Lyft/Side Car have more to offer. Both of them at least are willing to pick up phone and acknowledge me as individual. and their rating/feedback system is clearly more robust in terms of what I have seen.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Michael Louca said:


> I can't help but wonder what this guys score was.
> 
> I would say it's safe to say it was above 4.51, probably 4.6. so what is the predictive validity of these stars?
> 
> ...


Pimps can't but help leveraging their assets, it's what makes 'em PIMPS.


----------



## newsboy559 (Oct 14, 2014)

Lidman said:


> The ratings system might be a little more feasible if you could rate someone in whole numbers and tenths. So if the rider it was a very good ride but not perfect they rate 4.8 or something. That would be the whole solution but definitely better then just rating from 1-5.


Most people would consider a rating of four stars to be very good, but not perfect. There is no need for tenths.


----------



## Kia21 (Apr 14, 2015)

Optimus Uber said:


> 4.91 rating. Last weeks pay statement. Done saying you suck.
> 
> I can back my statements up, can you??
> 
> ...


Are u uber black or x how much is that net


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

newsboy559 said:


> Most people would consider a rating of four stars to be very good, but not perfect. There is no need for tenths.


 yes most people including myself would agree, but from an uber perspective 4.0 means failing.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

newsboy559 said:


> Most people would consider a rating of four stars to be very good, but not perfect. There is no need for tenths.


Were you aware that anything below 4.6 is a failing grade and reason for deactivation? The two scale do not match even remotely. My personal belief is that a 4.6 or higher means little considering there are no guidelines as to what any particular star rating means. It is all rather subjective isn't it?

Seems to me, Uber is likely to have figured out, that over time more than 90% of the drivers on their roster will rate 4.6 or higher. Uber is willing to sacrifice the ten percent that don't make the cut for the reason that some of them shouldn't be driving, but it gives them a method of control by way of fear. The fact that the rating system is wide open to interpretation and head scratching really serves Uber well as a control tactic.

The system is designed to give pax a sense Uber cares about the quality of their drivers and values their opinions. They sure don't ask much of them the system allows them to vote while inebriated.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

newsboy559 said:


> Most people would consider a rating of four stars to be very good, but not perfect. There is no need for tenths.


Actually, there is. Because Uber sets the keep/kill decision at 4.6, paxs should be able to rate at the level of tenths as well. This would then put the same ordinal scale in the hands of the paxs that Uber is using to make keep/kill decisions. As it currently stands, a 5-star rating means the trip was awesome, whereas a 4-star rating means fire this driver right ****ing now. The current system isn't statistically valid, yet drivers get shitcanned every day because of the invalid data Uber collects.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> Actually, there is. Because Uber sets the keep/kill decision at 4.6, paxs should be able to rate at the level of tenths as well. This would then put the same ordinal scale in the hands of the paxs that Uber is using to make keep/kill decisions. As it currently stands, a 5-star rating means the trip was awesome, whereas a 4-star rating means fire this driver right ****ing now. The current system isn't statistically valid, yet drivers get shitcanned every day because of the invalid data Uber collects.


It shouldn't even be necessary to explain it by this point. The problems should be obvious shouldn't they?????


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Huberis said:


> It shouldn't even be necessary to explain it by this point. The problems should be obvious shouldn't they?????


You'd think...


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

That's why I kept my explanation to one sentence. But from both of your posts and other they have touched on this subject, it's clear uber does it by design.


----------



## UberXking (Oct 14, 2014)

Good.. you live in the Bay Area. I charge $420.... Retail Price to spend a day with me. You can park your car at my house in Chico or at my crash pad (room I rent in San Mateo) I'm bragging. Before the mentoring starts will talk and if I can't convince you that the rating is not why you got deactivated I'll give you first 4 hours free. I made a statement 2 months ago HERE that Uber would never fire (deactivate) a driver that was working hard earning them money, donating their own vehicle for free while earning peanuts and I stand by that.


----------



## Michael Louca (Feb 24, 2015)

stupid question should I leave the premises since I am no longer an Uber X man? feel like the uber x party is over me and I should move on to other forums if you all are ux. 

I don't want to be the guy who ruins a good thing for others. but I heard some agreement. 

I said what I had to say. I learned a lot. I really appreciate the direct feedback, even you red/blue monster truck man. again, despite our disagreements (i.e., I suck) I think we both agree that your truck is very cool looking. 

Off to Sidecar and hopefully Lyft. Since I started all this cry baby rambling, if I truly suck, regardless of who I drive for, I promise to come back admit it. if don't suck as much I'll come back too and be like "you suck".


----------



## UberXking (Oct 14, 2014)

Michael Louca said:


> stupid question should I leave the premises since I am no longer an Uber X man? feel like the uber x party is over me and I should move on to other forums if you all are ux.
> 
> I don't want to be the guy who ruins a good thing for others. but I heard some agreement.
> 
> ...


Not when you really work at Uber!


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Michael Louca said:


> stupid question should I leave the premises since I am no longer an Uber X man? feel like the uber x party is over me and I should move on to other forums if you all are ux.
> 
> I don't want to be the guy who ruins a good thing for others. but I heard some agreement.
> 
> ...


You may not be acting like a cry baby. You're just trying to make sense of what is mostly nonsense. Don't sweat it. It is only perhaps in your control up to the level where you are no longer willing to compromise. Something like that. Don't bust your own nuts because some megalomaniac says you aren't worth keeping...... Go take a statistician out to lunch and tell him your story. You two will be laughing over it.

Travis got the mine and you got the shaft.

"I started all this cry baby rambling, if I truly suck, regardless of who I drive for...." You don't need that language. That is something you might want work on. If you don't know where you "rate", how the **** are your pax going to know how to rate you? If you do go to Lyft, try to ignore your driver's rating if you can. Consider doing that. Look for other, more useful forms of feedback.

At a certain point, what T-man does with the rating system only serves as a distraction. - Good luck.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

UberXking said:


> Not when you really work at Uber!


You're suggesting the OP was planted by an Uber drone?


----------



## groovyguru (Mar 9, 2015)

You are expendable and no one at Uber cares about your new tires or your detailed car. Next.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Then perhaps uber cares about the cushion seats in the back.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Michael Louca said:


> stupid question should I leave the premises since I am no longer an Uber X man? feel like the uber x party is over me and I should move on to other forums if you all are ux.
> 
> I don't want to be the guy who ruins a good thing for others. but I heard some agreement.
> 
> ...


You'll like Lyft. Not near as many ******bags as Uber.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

Michael Louca said:


> stupid question should I leave the premises since I am no longer an Uber X man? feel like the uber x party is over me and I should move on to other forums if you all are ux.
> 
> I don't want to be the guy who ruins a good thing for others. but I heard some agreement.
> 
> ...


Ok my apologies, I was harsh. My delivery needs work.

Take what you have learned and apply it to Lyft and side car.

You should reapply to uber once a month until they give in. Don't give up on uber.

Youre always welcome here regardless if you drive or not

Guess I got caught at a moment of fatigue.

There's allot of good information here. You should take it all in.

Best Regards, greg


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

Kia21 said:


> Are u uber black or x how much is that net


That was net


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Optimus Uber said:


> Ok my apologies, I was harsh. My delivery needs work.
> 
> Take what you have learned and apply it to Lyft and side car.
> 
> ...


Now that's more like the Optimus Uber I remember and admire.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> Now that's more like the Optimus Uber I remember and admire.


As most know some days can be quite draining. Over done reading posts and responding when you've come off a long shift isn't the best way to communicate.


----------



## Michael Louca (Feb 24, 2015)

UberXking said:


> Not when you really work at Uber!


*We would be honored if you joined us.

Click





*


----------



## bezi_NY (Feb 28, 2015)

Michael Louca said:


> why do they do this? I never got to see any comments? I was consistently improving and taking almost all calls. I spend close to 1000 on new tires, cleaning, details, water, gum.
> 
> what the heck? this is highly unethical.


Welcome to the twilight zone!


----------



## Michael Louca (Feb 24, 2015)

no it's Star Wars: Empire Strikes Back


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> Uber did not offer you a class to get back in the game?


yea what about Uber-detention then start all over at 5.0?


----------



## Michael Louca (Feb 24, 2015)

no you don't start over.


----------



## gprimr1 (Mar 7, 2015)

Uber really has created a Kyobiashi Maru. You need to drive nights and events to get the good money, but it also puts you at risk for low ratings.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

gprimr1 said:


> Uber really has created a Kyobiashi Maru. You need to drive nights and events to get the good money, but it also puts you at risk for low ratings.


Kobayashi Maru...cool reference.


----------



## Michael Louca (Feb 24, 2015)

yeah that's why the issue was so bothersome to me. I was making really decent money very efficiently and my score was about .1 off target, which given the likely variability could have been meaningless from business/brand perspective but from a dollar perspective 25% 700-800 bucks. basically they just took money off their own plate. and may or may not replace me with someone better. 

it's hurt me and not clear to me it was incrementally that much better for them. it would seem to make sense to create some sort of index that combined both revenue and CxP, IMHO.


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

UberTaxPro said:


> yea what about Uber-detention then start all over at 5.0?


Best idea yet.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> You learned the easy way, we learned the hard way, but both Michael Louca and I took the class and are now able to drive again. For a $50 investment, and a few hours, we're back in business.
> 
> I would venture that he has a lot more money in his pocket than a lot of you guys, even with his low rating, because he's doing more surges in a market that's $1.30 a mile. I would suggest that if they reset our ratings to 5, now, we could easily maintain a 4.7 average, but as everybody knows once you have settled into a rating after 500 rides there's virtually no way out, up or down.
> 
> ...


POST # 107 / Sacto Burbs: Pointy Bison
has Four; 1stPoint: Wow!
Bison is Gratified that this has become
an All Star Thread! Almost 200 P&Rs
over 5.5 days. Soul Searching and Va-
lid Argument by the OP. A Near Evis-ceration by Notable Optimus Uber
and A Complete Apology from his alter
ego. Bravo Greg! "Tough Love" Mentoring
Clinic worked for me: hoping it works
for Michael Louca, too. Paralleling Ex-
periences & Empathy from Praxeology and Sacto Burbs shows how the Once
the Rating is "Set" it doesn't move much.
Also the Verbal Jousting of the Michaels:
can't keep Viewers Interested without
Fresh vs. Salt H2O fisticuffery.

Speaking of...Point # 2 : How long was it
after Successfully Passing the Training
that You were Allowed back OnApp?
Brohdr reported 2-3 Weeks
in Boston SubForum: sounds Abso-
lutely Punitive!

Point Three: Greg has always had Uber-
PLUS on his Avatar Surround. I believe
that means X Pings are automatic unless
You "Opt Out"? Anyway, his $2464 Gross/
88 Rides= $28 Avg. with only $2/Ride attri-
butable to Surge. I couldn't find PLUS rates
in Resources so I'm guessing Double X at
$1.80/mi.? Close? Then 14.44 mi/Trip × 17.6
per day @ 30MPH = 8hrs./Shift Active.
Add min 2hrs. Inactive and the statement
that there are "No weekends" and I'd est-
imate that he's putting in 50 - 60 hrs./week.
How did I do, Greg?

Point Four: Just last night I found a NewsPost
fromchi1cabby that lan-
guished a Month Without a Single Comment.
As I always do, I thanked him.
Then I speculated (as I Posted)that
"Maybe he just wasn't Feeling the Love"
(of UPNF, as a whole.)

Guess what?
This morning THERE was his "Like" of my Reply.
Bison smiled.


----------



## Kia21 (Apr 14, 2015)

Optimus Uber said:


> That was net


Lol I know saying once u subtract ur gas car washes water candy car repairs how much is that net


----------



## newsboy559 (Oct 14, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> Actually, there is. Because Uber sets the keep/kill decision at 4.6, paxs should be able to rate at the level of tenths as well. This would then put the same ordinal scale in the hands of the paxs that Uber is using to make keep/kill decisions. As it currently stands, a 5-star rating means the trip was awesome, whereas a 4-star rating means fire this driver right ****ing now. The current system isn't statistically valid, yet drivers get shitcanned every day because of the invalid data Uber collects.


Yes, I agree with you. I'm stating that most passengers who use Uber do not realize exactly what you're saying. They think giving their driver 4 stars is doing them a favor when it's actually a vote to deactivate them.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

Kia21 said:


> Lol I know saying once u subtract ur gas car washes water candy car repairs how much is that net


Car wash is $15 a week
Gas is $20 a day. $100 a week

So take off $115

Car has a bumper to bumper warranty including maintenance, zero cost

I don't give water, candy, etc. I am not a convience store. Or for that matter offer Free gifts in exchange for ratings.

Passengers get tweeked when there is a basket of crap in the car. They don't want all that BS. Thy think it's a passive aggressive way of trying to get a tip and your rank takes a hit

What passengers like is when they tell you where they want to go and you already know how to get there without having to plug the information. Into a gps

My ranking is 4.91 and I don't give crap out in an attempt to get ratings


----------



## Kia21 (Apr 14, 2015)

Optimus Uber said:


> Car wash is $15 a week
> Gas is $20 a day. $100 a week
> 
> So take off $115
> ...


K last 1 how many hours do u work


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> Kobayashi Maru...cool reference.


The only way to win is to rig the game.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Optimus Uber said:


> Car wash is $15 a week
> Gas is $20 a day. $100 a week
> 
> So take off $115
> ...


Unless the bumper to bumper warranty and free maintenance are for the life of the car there is still a cost. If it's 100,000 miles of warranty for example and you use those miles in 2 years instead of 5 at that point it WILL cost you. And if the car is financed you're likely upside down for much longer.


----------



## UberXking (Oct 14, 2014)

Optimus Uber said:


> Car wash is $15 a week
> Gas is $20 a day. $100 a week
> 
> So take off $115
> ...


What is a 2014 Prius worth in 2015 with 100,000 on it?
4.91 .......you accept nearly every ping !


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

Kia21 said:


> K last 1 how many hours do u work


5 hours in the morning and 2 hours in the afternoon.

What, no do you come here often? No, what's my number?

I was feeling so attached. The chemistry is there. Don't you feel it? ;-)


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Unless the bumper to bumper warranty and free maintenance are for the life of the car there is still a cost. If it's 100,000 miles of warranty for example and you use those miles in 2 years instead of 5 at that point it WILL cost you. And if the car is financed you're likely upside down for much longer.


Car is paid off. I will get a new one next year and see what I can get for this one. Car will be two years old with about 100k miles on it. Paid $52k for it. Thinking I can still get about $30k for it next year. It is well maintained. Dealer has all the maintenance records. Mostly freeway miles. Motor will last another 100k easy.

instead of getting a used car at $22k I can get a new car using the equity of the old one and $22k.

This will again include the bumper to bumper warranty and the maintenance agreement.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

UberXking said:


> What is a 2014 Prius worth in 2015 with 100,000 on it?
> 4.91 .......you accept nearly every ping !


4.91 is not the acceptance rate. It is my ranking. My acceptance rate normally hovers around 70%

Not sure what the Prius is worth as I don't own one. I drive a BMW. The resale is pretty descent even with 100k miles on it.

Especially when it is well kept and looks like a brand new car. This is LA, image is everything. That BMW logo goes along way when reselling it.


----------



## UberSnagger (May 1, 2015)

Michael Louca said:


> why do they do this? I never got to see any comments? I was consistently improving and taking almost all calls. I spend close to 1000 on new tires, cleaning, details, water, gum.
> 
> what the heck? this is highly unethical.


I feel you bro, I have been driving for three months now, my rating kept plummeting, when it got to below 4.7 the threatening texts started. I too provided water, hand sanitizer, Kleenex, cleaned car ever time I went out. Last week it dropped to 4.55, today I was"waitlisted"...fired!
I got a text that the only way to be considered for reinstatement was to drive to a 7x7 class (more Uber speak) an hour from where I live and pay $60! That's ****ing it, I'm going LYFT.
Read this text from Uber send text to 818 342-3676


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

UberSnagger said:


> I feel you bro, I have been driving for three months now, my rating kept plummeting, when it got to below 4.7 the threatening texts started. I too provided water, hand sanitizer, Kleenex, cleaned car ever time I went out. Last week it dropped to 4.55, today I was"waitlisted"...fired!
> I got a text that the only way to be considered for reinstatement was to drive to a 7x7 class (more Uber speak) an hour from where I live and pay $60! That's ****ing it, I'm going LYFT.
> Read this text from Uber send text to 818 342-3676


The class fee of $60 is ubers way of extorting money from drivers. The ratings system serves only to wrap a noose around the drivers neck.


----------



## UberSnagger (May 1, 2015)

Michael Louca said:


> as a someone who does surveys for a living, getting a score of 4.5 out of 5 stars in indication that I was doing well. the majority of scores were 5, and I would imagine over 90% were 4 or above. there are no labels on the scales but the typical Likert scale used in most surveys would suggest one can interpret 4 to "very good", and 5 as "excellent". 3 would likely be interpreted as average.
> 
> I got no specific feedback about what was the issue. the comments I did get had nothing to do with me. if you look at the lyft system they at least give you an indication that it's related to cleanliness, navigation, etc.
> 
> ...


----------



## UberSnagger (May 1, 2015)

I've done some anecdotal research on pax understanding of uber tip policy. All pax I questioned believe they designated a default tip when first filling out their banking info. When I explain that tip option is only for Uber taxis not uberx then are incredulous. When I spoke to an Uberbot at the Westwood office he said "oh that's because they didn't read the fine print. It's the novices' fault they don't now the difference between a Utaxi and Ux. another deceptive business practice allowing customers to believe they're tipping the poor slobs, unethically and immoral at best. Customers want to do the right thing, they would never take a taxicab and not tip. Oh, the seamless 5 star experience we strive for


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

That is one of the big reasons I drive for lyft (on occasion) and not uber. Lyft at least has a tip option in it's app. Lyft is also a lot more driver friendly.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Optimus Uber said:


> Car is paid off. I will get a new one next year and see what I can get for this one. Car will be two years old with about 100k miles on it. Paid $52k for it. Thinking I can still get about $30k for it next year. It is well maintained. Dealer has all the maintenance records. Mostly freeway miles. Motor will last another 100k easy.
> 
> instead of getting a used car at $22k I can get a new car using the equity of the old one and $22k.
> 
> This will again include the bumper to bumper warranty and the maintenance agreement.


But how much could you get for it next year with less miles on it? Or how much longer could you keep it before selling it and buying another? There's still a cost.


----------



## matlock13 (Mar 27, 2015)

The rating system needs to be removed or at the very least tweaked...if a passenger decides to give a low rating (1,2or 3 star), before they can submit the rating they should have to answer a few questions about why the low rating accrued, if they do not answer the brief questioner the rating should be VOID...if its a legitimate score they should have no problem answering a few questions ...if its bullshit and they just feel like being assholes they will most likely skip the questioner thus void the bad rating with no harm done to your driver reputation.... the questioner would set out to improve the drivers capabilities to improve service (if applicable)... they(DRIVER) would have the option to correct what they did or didn't do to satisfy the customer....THINK ABOUT IT!!!!!!!!!! If I get a bad rating I want to know why!!!! there has been several times I've noticed my driver rating drop for no reason at all..... I provide great service to all of my passengers and have never had an incident with any passenger, yet from time to time I wonder... what the hell happened!? so in closing...... FIX THIS SHIT!!!!


----------



## UberCSR (May 1, 2015)

matlock13 said:


> The rating system needs to be removed or at the very least tweaked...if a passenger decides to give a low rating (1,2or 3 star), before they can submit the rating they should have to answer a few questions about why the low rating accrued, if they do not answer the brief questioner the rating should be VOID...if its a legitimate score they should have no problem answering a few questions ...if its bullshit and they just feel like being assholes they will most likely skip the questioner thus void the bad rating with no harm done to your driver reputation.... the questioner would set out to improve the drivers capabilities to improve service (if applicable)... they(DRIVER) would have the option to correct what they did or didn't do to satisfy the customer....THINK ABOUT IT!!!!!!!!!! If I get a bad rating I want to know why!!!! there has been several times I've noticed my driver rating drop for no reason at all..... I provide great service to all of my passengers and have never had an incident with any passenger, yet from time to time I wonder... what the hell happened!? so in closing...... FIX THIS SHIT!!!!


 The rating system has been very reliable in delivering five star service. You may want to come into the nearest office so we can provide you with some tailored feedback.


----------



## matlock13 (Mar 27, 2015)

UberCSR said:


> The rating system has been very reliable in delivering five star service. You may want to come into the nearest office so we can provide you with some tailored feedback.


I don't need feedback....I deliver outstanding service at all times!!!! my concern is that the way the rating system is set up, lots of excellent drivers can be deactivated from the platform for bogus reasons. i don't need to come into the office.....you should come out to the field and drive for a week or two so we can give YOU some feedback!!!! maybe you'll see where were coming from!


----------



## UberCSR (May 1, 2015)

matlock13 said:


> I don't need feedback....I deliver outstanding service at all times!!!! my concern is that the way the rating system is set up, lots of excellent drivers can be deactivated from the platform for bogus reasons. i don't need to come into the office.....you should come out to the field and drive for a week or two so we can give YOU some feedback!!!! maybe you'll see where were coming from!


If you can provide me with some specific information I may be able to help increase your ratings. Riders appreciate when you make the effort for five stars, as it builds trust in the system and they are encouraged to request again - which results in more trips for you.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> I'm not rated in my job, but I can tell what your problem is. You're not canceling problem pax.
> 
> Pin in wrong place? Cancel
> 
> ...


Precisely. You _must_ conduct active passenger profiling and discrimination if you have a low rating average and you're about to be deactivated.


----------

